# Elk Sex



## iainmason (Jul 30, 2009)

"Elk Sex"


 Two guys are drinking in a bar.
One says, "Did you know that Elks have sex 10 to 15 times a night?"
"Aw crap..," says his friend, "and I just joined the Masons
​


----------



## Sirius (Jul 30, 2009)

I could have been an Elk!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 30, 2009)

LOL...I am an Elk!


----------



## Sirius (Jul 30, 2009)

blake said:


> LOL...I am an Elk!



Got a petition?


----------



## Joey (Jul 30, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Got a petition?



LOL.... I am an Elk too. And yes, I can arrange to get you a membership application.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 30, 2009)

lol I heard it about the Lions


----------



## RedTemplar (Aug 2, 2009)

Has anyone ever been screwed by an Odd Fellow?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 2, 2009)

RedTemplar said:


> Has anyone ever been screwed by an Odd Fellow?



HEY HEY HEY!  We will have none of that talk around here!


----------



## js4253 (Aug 2, 2009)

blake said:


> LOL...I am an Elk!



Now you are just braggin!!!


----------



## RedTemplar (Aug 2, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> HEY HEY HEY!  We will have none of that talk around here!



Sorry, the Lion was asleep last night.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 7, 2009)

I feel Violated.  lol


----------



## JTM (Aug 12, 2009)

lol what?

what's this all about elks and odd fellows, anyway?

i've not heard of either of them.

Lions, Rotaries, and Optimists (I was an Optimist... president, actually) I've heard of and know about.  Are they similar?


----------

